# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  DVR και κάμερες omnitron

## pig

Καλησπέρα, 
έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς τα καταγραφικά και τις κάμερες της omnitron που εισάγει ο mimikos; Καμία κριτική-γνώμη; 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## stinger

εχω αγορασει το 16 καναλο http://www.emimikos.gr/OMNITRON/DVR-6516H/ πριν 4 μηνες
δουλευει καλα και απροβληματιστα μεχρι τωρα..
το λογισμικο τους δεν εχει καμια διαφορα απο τα eonboom..σε αναλυση ομως ειδα λιγο καλυτερη ποιοτητα

----------


## pig

Ευχαριστώ. Η δοκιμή θα μας πείσει. :Biggrin:

----------


## Gregory

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω έχει βάλει κανείς από εσάς κάμερες, γιατί θα ήθελα πληροφορίες. Σε λίγες ημέρες ξεκινάω δουλειά και ανησυχώ.

----------


## pig

Καλημέρα, εγκατέστησα πρώτη φορά και εγώ χθες. Πρώτη εντύπωση καλή....Βέβαια το συμπέρασμα θα βγει σε βάθος χρόνου. Μια ερώτηση μου προέκυψε. Ξέρει κανείς πως κλείνουν οι υπέρυθρες από τις κάμερες. Δεν το εντόπισα πουθενά στο μενού.

----------


## thrylostheos

Χρόνια πολλά. Έχω και εγώ ένα  τέτοιο καταγραφικό αλλά έχω ένα πρόβλημα.Δεν μπορώ να το δω με τίποτα από το κινητό.
έχει κανείς αντιμετωπισει τίποτα τέτοιο?Ευχαριστώ

----------


## RAFAHL

μια χαρα καταγραφικο 1 χρονο τωρα 24/7 κανενα προβλημα ουτε κολληματα ... απευθιας συνδεση σε στο κινητο με p2p .... βεβεαια εχω ενα θεματακι .. με τα αλαρμ πως δουλευουν αλλα δεν εχω ασχολιθει και πολυ και δεν με νοιαζει κιολας .... πανευκολη συνδεση με το κινητο και μια χαρα εικονα ! αυτο βεβαια που με ενθουσιασε ειναι οτι εχει θεση για 2 σκληρους !

----------


## aktis

Σοβαρό καταγραφικό δεν ειναι αυτο που το βάζεις στο ρεύμα και λειτουργει !
Τα καταγραφικά πλέον ειναι μικροί υπολογιστες και καλύτερα είναι αυτα που τα υποστηρίζει καλύτερα ο κατασκευαστής τους
Ολα αυτα τα Β , Γ ποιότητας καταγραφικά ειναι σαν τα noname κινητά που δεν μπορεις να βρεις καινουριο android γι αυτά 
παρα μόνο οτι έβαλε μεσα ο Κινέζος ...

Οι περισσότεροι κατασκευαστές τετοιων Β . Γ ποιότητας κλπ καταγραφικών δεν εχουν ουτε  ενα firmware update στο support στο site τους 
( αρα στην πρωτη κυβερνοεπίθεση τα μηχανήματα προορίζονται για τα σκουπίδια ...   ενώ μπορεί ηλεκτρικά να λειτουργούν ακόμα ) 
ενω οι σοβαροι κατασκευαστες βγαζουν αναβαθμίσεις συνέχεια ... όσο μπορούν !

----------

